# Firemouth in a 29g?



## Lowryder (Feb 12, 2010)

I am looking for a centerpiece for my 29g tank and its a toss up between a Firemouth and a Convict...I think. I am having 5-6 Tigar barbs in the tank as well. My question is, will a 29g be large enough for a Firemouth? I have a book that yes yes but I have seen websites that say a 30g min, even one site said a 55g! Maybe if you guys have another suggestion for a centerpiece as well. This is going to be a mean tank so my options are limited.


----------



## Matthew Gabrielse (Jan 26, 2010)

That's not a lot of space for a six inch fish, I probably wouldn't put a Firemouth in there.


----------



## Matthew Gabrielse (Jan 26, 2010)

That's not a lot of space for a six inch fish, I probably wouldn't put a Firemouth in there.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

A 29 gal will be perfect for a Firemouth or a Convict.

A 30 gal would be the best for a pair of Firemouth but even a pair could be kept in a 29 gal.


----------



## Lowryder (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok one says "yes" and the other says "no". I guess it really is a debatable topic as I have boks that say 29g min abd others that say 30g min.


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

I wouldn't keep a firemouth in a 29 gallon (which is basicly a 20 long with some extra height), a 30 long though would be different since it has a much larger footprint.


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

If you have the 29 gal and want Firemouth, go for it.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

This is silly. If one Convict or one Convict pair can be kept in a 20 gal L or a 29 gal how is this any different for a Firemouth? :roll:

Seriously go for it. Keep the Firemouth in the 29. :thumb:



> 29 gallon (which is basicly a 20 long with some extra height),


Yes, I know this. I have one.



> I guess it really is a debatable topic as I have boks that say 29g min abd others that say 30g min.


No it's not a debatable topic. A Firemouth will be perfect in a 29 gal. They are just saying that because "bigger is better". Which is true but yet again you have to think which is really better? Fish being in a tank or out in the wild? Out in the wild. Now if you were asking if a Firemouth could be kept in a 10 or a 15 gal I would say no but since they are being kept in a 29 gal it will work great. Firemouths usually only max at 5 inches. It's not uncommon but not common either for them to reach 6 inches and even if they do they will still fit in a 29 or a 20 gal L for life. I just really don't see how a Firemouth needs a bigger tank then Convicts when they get the same size. :lol: :roll:


----------



## Lowryder (Feb 12, 2010)

Well CichlidLover you made up my mind. There is no reason not to have a Firemouth and Tigars in a 29g. I men if you can have a breeding pair of Cons with other fish in a 29g than 1 Firemouth logically would be ok.


----------



## snakedoc (Jan 3, 2008)

> yet again you have to think which is really better? Fish being in a tank or out in the wild? Out in the wild.


Just for the sake of discussion, even this point is debatable. Obviously there is more space, but how much of that is ocupied in the territory of the firemouth? In the home aquarium (under the presumption that the tank is well maintained), there is no competition for food and water parameteres would be kept in the optimal ranges for the species. No flooding, drying out ponds, no predators. There are lots of advantages to being captive/domesticated. 
Rich


----------



## Matthew Gabrielse (Jan 26, 2010)

My opinion is that the bare minimum is rarely enough. Many sources will tell you a fish bowl is adequate for a betta or goldfish, that's roughly the equivilent of a walk in closet. If you give your fish the minimum it is never going to be as happy or as healthy as it could be. I look at the way my coworkers' fish bowl bettas act and compare it to my betta in a twenty gallon tank, care to guess which one shows better colors and more interesting activity?


----------

